# Wiper fluid dispenser leak



## mick3Y (May 3, 2011)

Has anyone else had any problems with the wiper fluid dispensers leaking? Every so often I will go out to my car and notice that fluid has leaked out of the driver's side dispenser onto my hood and dried there. I do not know what is causing it. Is this something that would be covered under warranty?


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

mick3Y said:


> Has anyone else had any problems with the wiper fluid dispensers leaking?


No.


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I could see how that would happen with the liquid sloshing around and pressure building up, but it shouldn't be happening. It should be covered under your three year GM warranty and should be a quick fix after your dealer gets the part. But perhaps look at the washer fluid cap and see if there is anything that lets out pressure like a little hole in the cap and if there is see if it is obstructed.


----------



## mick3Y (May 3, 2011)

Thanks EightBelow... I will be calling the dealership and will give the forum an update once it is resolved in case the issue happens to anybody else.


----------



## hoyaj (May 20, 2011)

I have noticed this same phenomenon, except it's on the pax side nozzle running forward toward the pax side headlight.


----------



## 5.0 Junkie (Mar 25, 2011)

My LH side does it a bit. After washing it will dribble and then the drop will stay on the hood behind the nozzle and ride around for miles.


----------



## mick3Y (May 3, 2011)

I took it to the dealer and they are replacing the nozzle free of charge. It is important to note that this leak was occurring without using the wiper spray previously. It was just leaking out everytime the car was running. Other than that it should be fixed as soon as the dealer gets the new part in.


----------



## dbaydoun (Mar 30, 2011)

I have noticed the exact same issue. Never thought twice about it until I read this thread. Interesting.


----------



## dbaydoun (Mar 30, 2011)

dbaydoun said:


> I have noticed the exact same issue. Never thought twice about it until I read this thread. Interesting.


I took mine in for the recall and asked them to look at mine. As expected, they told me that there was nothing wrong! I tried explaining to them that it leaks even when it has not been used and they just gave me that blank look. I hate my dealers service department.


----------



## Joker721 (Apr 23, 2011)

I had the same issue. The driver's side nozzle sprayer was leaking whenever the car was on. The dealer replaced the nozzle, but it did not match the OEM one. I think GM is redesigning them. The P/N: for it is 95979017.

The original nozzle has a single throw while the new one has 3 washer fluid ports.

Jim


----------



## GDLT31 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update mine and my daughters RS's dribble washer fluid,will contact dealer.


----------



## Kyle715 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm have this same issue, I took it back to the dealer and they replaced both free of charge. Unfortunately the drivers side nozzle is still leaking down the hood.


----------



## LaurenW617 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have taken my car to the dealer shift 2 times for this issue. The first time they replaced the drive side nozzle and then a couple weeks later I noticed it leaking again. Note: it only leaks when the car is off and even when I do not use the sprayer. The second time I took the car in they could not figure out what the problem is and told me just to change my windshield wiper fluid. I do as they said to and yet again my car just started dripping fluid from the nozzle again. I called he dealership and they said to bring they car in and this time will contact GM and see what they say and possible have a GM rep come to check out my car. I am hoping this issue finally gets fixed because I am tired of the fluid leaving marks on my hood.


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I am having the same issue with the Drivers Side Leaking. I hate is I really notice after i wash the car and then I go to work and see the line all the way down the hood. 

I will have to ask dealer on my next Visit


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LaurenW617 said:


> I have taken my car to the dealer shift 2 times for this issue. The first time they replaced the drive side nozzle and then a couple weeks later I noticed it leaking again. Note: it only leaks when the car is off and even when I do not use the sprayer. The second time I took the car in they could not figure out what the problem is and told me just to change my windshield wiper fluid. I do as they said to and yet again my car just started dripping fluid from the nozzle again. I called he dealership and they said to bring they car in and this time will contact GM and see what they say and possible have a GM rep come to check out my car. I am hoping this issue finally gets fixed because I am tired of the fluid leaving marks on my hood.



LaurenW617,
I would like to apologize for the issues you have had with your vehicle. I understand that this is frustrating to deal with. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer regarding this issue. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

silverfox said:


> I am having the same issue with the Drivers Side Leaking. I hate is I really notice after i wash the car and then I go to work and see the line all the way down the hood.
> 
> I will have to ask dealer on my next Visit




silverfox,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealership. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bh04 (Aug 5, 2011)

I too have been having the same issue. I will be talking to my service advisor at my dealership and have them look into it as well. It's been doing it for quite some time.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I had the same thing happen the other day. I was talking on the phone while on the way to a friend's house. I arrived at the friend's house and was still talking so I had to keep the car running. It was about 90 degrees outside. The car had not been washed OR the washers used! As a matter of fact, I almost NEVER use the washers for that very reason because they make a mess on the hood. Plus they look UGLY just like that front license plate holder. I liked my other GM cars better that had the washers built into the wipers. Anyway, as I'm sitting there talking, something caught my eye. The driver's side washer was leaking water and running down the hood. I never noticed it before because I don't usually sit in the car talking with the engine running.

I won't be taking it to the dealer for that at this point in time because I have bigger issues with my jerky transmission shifting. My TCM is defective and is going to be replaced. However, due to a family emergency, I have not been able to take it to the dealer. I'm hoping that the new TCM will resolve the shifting problem with my 2011 since GM will not acknowledge that there is a problem with many 2011 models.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

The first time I used the wiper fluid on our new Cruze.....no fluid. I just figured the factory forget to fill mine. I added about a pint and don't recall having to use it since. Time will tell.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There has been at least one redesign on these nozzles. I have a "flat spray" from the nozzles in both my Cruzen. They don't seem to leak. There is also a "three stream" nozzle that has been replaced by the flat spray nozzles. Does anyone with leaking nozzles have the flat spray design?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I havent yet with my cruze, but It is covered under warranty since its a minor defect, which i dont think this is in ur case. Nowadays, washer bottles need some pressure in them for the fluid, idk y, but i learned that when i was in quik lube at my chevy dealership. If its almost empty, i guess it doesnt have to be but id fill it up and leave about two inches of fluid from the top of the reservoir to allow some pressure, otherwise if it gets too much pressure it can indeed blow some of that washer fluid out of the reservoir, so thats prolly why your having that issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I fill mine to the top of the reservoir fill pipe and don't have any problems with leaks. The lines are supposed to drain back into the reservoir to prevent them from freezing. I suspect that the nozzles that are leaking will also freeze in the winter because the windshield washer system isn't draining properly.


----------



## johnsmith8 (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a 2012 cruze. The windshield liquid started to leak at above 40m/h speed in March 2015. It was gone in the summer. Now it is back. I just bought nozzle to try this weekend.

On 10/25 I installed new nozzle. The issue is not happening again. $12 fixed this.


----------

